# DIY 240 Gallon Tank



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Well I started this tank last year and pulled it out recentlly and got to working on it again since my pacu is 12" and in a 55gallon. I built the stand today adding extra legs to be sure its strong enough to support the weight. In the pic i Have 1 3x2 on......I am putting these on all around the top and bottom to frame the tank with structural support. I have to say now that all these frame boards are on it looks damn good. To bad it is now too big to fit back in my garage since my other project is sitting in there. Now the tanks in my back driveway covered with a car cover....hope it doesnt rain. I have some fda approved 2 part epoxy resin I ordered off ebay in a 2 gallon kit for 90 bucks and the guy tinted it black for me for free. Untill the epoxy gets here i will sand the tank and fill the screw holes and paint the outside black. Theres cardboard under my tank in the pic to keep glue from dripping on the stand when i put the frame boards in. Ill add some more pics when I get some more progress done. Hope i get done before my pacu busts out of the 55 gallon, I cant wait till its done..im gonna get a stingray.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

very nice, what are the dimensions of that tank ?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

matc07098702 said:


> very nice, what are the dimensions of that tank ?
> [snapback]1167257[/snapback]​


if its a 240gal. im guessing its 8x2x2

very well done indeed. make sure you post pics of it set up when its done.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

sweet, can't wait to see progress pics. Good luck


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

yep 8x2x2, its rainy today so i doubt ill get any more done today, Ill post more pics when i get it painted.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Get on it boy!!! What are you gonna use for the top support?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

deezdrama said:


> Hope i get done before my pacu busts out of the 55 gallon, I cant wait till its done..im gonna get a stingray.
> [snapback]1167070[/snapback]​


well watch out, rays are quite touchy and ive heard many cases of pacu nipping rays to death


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Pac-man my pacu is a gentle giant- He attacks pieces of fishmeat i put in there but he never bothered any of his tank mates wich where a small oscar, and several different small catfish sharks. After i get the inside sealed and the glass in im going to run 2 pieces of sealed 2x4 on the top middle to avoid bowing. When i told the guy I ordered the epoxy from that it would be used for a fish tank he went out of his way to help me and sent me a long tutorial with pictures of an actuall mockup tank of mine and went through each step of what to do and added pics...very nice ebay seller! He tinted my epoxy black for me and even threw in a bottle of awesome luster pigment that makes the black epoxy have an awesome metallic blue bowling ball marbled finish. I cant wait till this monster tank is done and get my pacu in it. Does anyone know if i could put a couple 6" red belly P's in with my pacu?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

deezdrama said:


> Does anyone know if i could put a couple 6" red belly P's in with my pacu?
> [snapback]1168072[/snapback]​


I would think not because there is such a size difference between the fish.

The tank looks super good so far. I cant wait to see how the epoxy turns out. That "metallic bowling ball" finish you described sounds real hot!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Any more progress Deez? I want to see it now. I was also thinking about building a 240 but I highly doubt my floor would handle that much weight. I wish it would but I doubt it. So ive decided on a 180 probably. Might still think about a 240 in the future.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Ive got all the trim on but thats as far as i got- weather is not cooperating, the sad thing is - i dont think my floor will hold it either







Ill have to brace the floor under the house and pray for the best.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

your tank looks very good so far. good luck with it


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Thank you- It looks better now with the top and bottom frames attached, this was a step I added myself but definatelly recommend it to anyone building one of these tanks, It looks good and it makes the plywood 10 times more rigid and firm.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

hehe you said rigid and firm


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

what kinda car in garage?


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

a 67 impala ive been restoring for 5 years-its almost done now.


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

very nice...how much did u spend for it?


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

for the car or the tank? I spent way too much sofar on both, I gave a 95 caprice and 66 impala for my 67 impala then the motor caught on fire and the frame was cracked- I had to buy my old 66 back and switch its frame under the 67, bought brand new motor and transmition, everything under and in the car ive repainted , it has red crushed velvet interior, I need a carbuerator, 12 bolt rear end, and some other things to finish it up, 
On the tank sofar ive spent alot more than I thought I would, and its a long project, when the tank is done it will have costed me between 400-500 bucks which is not bad but i could of probablly found a all glass tank this size used for that price.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

deezdrama said:


> i could of probablly found a all glass tank this size used for that price.
> [snapback]1169804[/snapback]​


but, the bragging rights for building your own tank is priceless!


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

True,true. Hey heres more pics of my car i posted in the lounge if anyone cares to see em.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...pic=95321&st=30


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Well i got the tank sanded and painted today- I dont know if om going to paint the trim or stain it- What do you guys think???


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

just waiting on the epoxy to arive.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

drool-double! car and beast tank


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh 2 x 4 's for the stand bad choice very bad coice. I used 4 x 4's for my 125 and the weight is still kind of out there


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, but he has 12 of them slim....you only used 4 4x4's


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> yeah, but he has 12 of them slim....you only used 4 4x4's
> [snapback]1170780[/snapback]​


He also has 100 plus gallons on me. I just wouldnt recommend it thats all. Go ahead and tell him its alright MR. Tank building expert. LOL


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

The plans on garf.com's stand said to use 6 2x4's I doubled there plans just to be safe, Check this link out- this dude built a 450 gallon with a stand made of 2x4's...........
http://members.shaw.ca/wmastop/bigtank/Startb~1.htm

He has 14 legs on his 450gallon and I got 14 legs on my 240 so I think im ok


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

a toothpick can hold 50 pounds if its perfectly vertical.......Man this sucks im already paranoid about my floor caving in ,now i got to be paranoid about my stand breaking and killing one of my kids or something.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

deezdrama said:


> a toothpick can hold 50 pounds if its perfectly vertical.......Man this sucks im already paranoid about my floor caving in ,now i got to be paranoid about my stand breaking and killing one of my kids or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your stand will definatly hold the tank... don't worry about it breaking. I would add a diaganol 2x4 on the back of the stand to prevent it from pancaking tho.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

deezdrama said:


> Well i got the tank sanded and painted today- I dont know if om going to paint the trim or stain it- What do you guys think???
> [snapback]1170040[/snapback]​


You could brush on the black paint, then wipe it off with a clean rag. That will bring out the grain of the wood but keep the trim black in color (kind of like staining). It would give the stand a subtle detail. If you don't like it, then you could still paint over it... GL!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

great work deez. that stand will definately hold. and as per your question i would paint the trim too. good luck and keep us updated, with pic


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

i never said the stand wouldnt hold at all. I said I used 4x4's on my 125 and they are splitting down the center of them. I would have used 4x4's in my opinion but ya of course it will hold. For awhile. LOL


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Slim said:


> i never said the stand wouldnt hold at all. I said I used 4x4's on my 125 and they are splitting down the center of them. I would have used 4x4's in my opinion but ya of course it will hold. For awhile. LOL
> [snapback]1171684[/snapback]​


If the 4x4 are splitting down the center, it might be because the screws were not predrilled. 4x4's should not be splitting and neither should the 2x4's, unless something wasn't done right during assembly. You should drive some 3" screws into the 4x4's to prevent further splitting and total stand failure. GL Slim


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> Slim said:
> 
> 
> > i never said the stand wouldnt hold at all. I said I used 4x4's on my 125 and they are splitting down the center of them. I would have used 4x4's in my opinion but ya of course it will hold. For awhile. LOL
> ...


Well its not oak 4x4's so that my main problem right there I went with Pine for my 4x4's and thats why they are cracking pine isnt close to as durable as oak. Game ive worked with wood my whole life I know I just wanted to go cheaper thats all, and I pay the for it


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

that many 2x4's will easily hold that tank so I wouldnt worry about that. I made a stand for my 275Gal and used 2x4's and it has held up nicely!

BTW- Excellent work on the tank, should look good when finished!


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

thank you Craig,im glad someone else knows it will hold


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Well my epoxy paint showed up today, along with 2 samples of wood coated with the epoxy, one piece is black and the other has the metallic luster pigment added. The luster pigment looks awesome as hell but i dont know if it will go along with the realistic amazon decor I want...what do you guys think...black..or metallic? 
Anyway im going to start sealing my tank today and ill post pics later.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Please tell me if the pics of the epoxy finishes work.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

they work








I would do black, imho since you want the amazon look.

keep up with the pics


----------



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)

The metalic looks sweet, man... sorta like some stones.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Oh boy- I got a coat of epoxy on my tank but it didnt work out too well, the epoxy is some good stuff but very thick like molasses, i thinned it with acetone like the guy told me but i didnt use enough, it was like trying to paint with syrup, way too thick big globby runs everywhere and when i try to spread them out they come back after 10 minutes, The only part that will really be seen is the back so i layed the tank with the back down so at least the back wont have runs. This sucks- I wished i would of thinned it more with acetone because if it would of been thinner it would of soaked into the wood. Oh well cant change it now- im going now to buy more acetone- hope this works out.


----------



## proud2bcanadian (Oct 2, 2004)

Good luck. I can't wait to see what the tank ends up looking like!


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

pics of the disaster- hopefully it will look better when 3 coats are on.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

It might be OK after 3 coats....Overall it looks great man!


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

thanks, I just hate it when things turn out crappy.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

oh dude, what might work better is only work on one side at a time and make the side your working on flat so it settles instead of running. tkae a little longer but will be worth it.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ya deez do one side and let it dry. it takes about 40 minutes to dry usually. I didnt use that kind of resin though. Mine looked much easier than that. They sell it at Lowes and menards. Its called fiberglass resin and if you want it black paint it before you through the resin on their. Hope it all turns out alright. Doesnt look to hot right now though sorry bout the luck. Any more questions ask me or B. Rodgers we should have the answer to your tank building needs. But just do one side at a time. Let dry. than do another side. Until all sides have been resined. Than wait one day, and resin again with another coat, but sand the first layer down first. Resin doesnt stick to more resin that easy so sand it to get a rougher so the resin has something to stick to. Dont sand a whole lot though just enough.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Holy sh*t Bro...! Ok...Let that sh*t dry and sand it all down!!! ASAP

Start over from scratch before you make it worse! get yourself a test sheet of wood and try it there first instead of going straight to your tank so that you know what your doing before expiramenting on a 240 gallon tank! Once you get it down on another test sheet, then go for 240. Oln ydo whatever side is laying flat so that gravity will hold it in place. let it dry for 40-60 minutes then you can flip it and do another side. once you have covered all sides at least 1 time. then lightly sand it and do it again. you'r gonna need 2 coats, if not 3 after that! Keep me posted...and send me an IM if you need help. I work this whole weekend but I'm off Mon-Wed...let me know If I can be of further assistance

BTW...Good Luck!


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I dont believe your being nice rodgers- you must not of read my post on the other thread "found in my garage" in reply to you calling me a crazy crackhead. Oh well let bygones be " . Anyway i used a flat piece of wood and some 300 grit sandpaper and the runs sanded down flat- then i lightly sanded the whole tank. Then i mixed a batch up using the right amount of acetone to thin it out and the second coat went on much better. It was actually like paint this time and not like syrup. It still had some pretty bad runs in it but thats because i didnt lay it down and do one side at a time. I got 2 coats done and enough for probablly 2 more. Tomarrow or tonight i will sand it back down and do the last 2 coats a section at a time. The thing that sucks is this stuff stays wet for a long time and is still tacky after 6 hours. And its going to really suck having to stand it up on its ends for the sides. Its looking better and i wont have a tank that looks like sh*t so by the time im done it will look nice. There may be some ripples in it but ive layed it on its back sofar so the back wont have runs because thats the part youll see.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> Holy sh*t Bro...! Ok...Let that sh*t dry and sand it all down!!! ASAP
> 
> Start over from scratch before you make it worse! get yourself a test sheet of wood and try it there first instead of going straight to your tank so that you know what your doing before expiramenting on a 240 gallon tank! Once you get it down on another test sheet, then go for 240. Oln ydo whatever side is laying flat so that gravity will hold it in place. let it dry for 40-60 minutes then you can flip it and do another side. once you have covered all sides at least 1 time. then lightly sand it and do it again. you'r gonna need 2 coats, if not 3 after that! Keep me posted...and send me an IM if you need help. I work this whole weekend but I'm off Mon-Wed...let me know If I can be of further assistance
> 
> ...


Isnt that exactly what I just got done telling him? I could have sworn it was. I guess my suggestions arent good enough deez. No more coments than


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

It aint like that dude- I sanded it down and stuff before I read both of your suggestions.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

well i think the tank is saved from this disaster. I sanded all the high runs down from the first 2 coats and decided to do only one section at a time. The bottom was the worst and now you cant even tell it had runs. I also bought a propane torch to quickly run over the wet epoxy to pop all the tiny air bubbles and its looking good now. Here is a pic- you can see the back and sides sanded and the bottom still wet with its 3rd coat. I think i will paint the trim black I dont like it stained.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

got the 3rd coat on the bottom and just finished the front, im going to try to stay up till 2 and do the back and then tomarrow get the sides and then work on the 4th and final coat, then ill take more pics and order the glass for it.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Whoa







that was almost a major disaster! Great job on rescueing the project!









That metallic resin looks sick, but sticking with the black was a good choice. I think the trim should also be painted black so that you can build a black canopy for the tank. 







Goddamn, it looks good so far!!!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ya good sh*t


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

thanks guys, I wanted to start on the sides this morning but dont have anyone to help me carry the beast in the driveway so I can stand it on its end. This epoxy is good stuff but it sucks cause it takes 24 hours to fully dry and I have to wait around 4-5 hours for one section to become tacky enough to flip it.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm glad you've turned it around! nice work! And I'll have to go check the rebuttle you left on your post about your garage topic...lol


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm a stranger to tank building. Is that supposed to encase the tank or is the tank going on top?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

It covers the wood to "waterproof" it


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Brodgers-your not going to like it, Since you dont know me and we are talking in a forum and not in person I dont know who is joking or not, so I reacted aggressively. But I aint madatcha


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Man im having problems again, doing one section at a time is definatelly working out better. I just started tonight on the fourth and final coat. I did the bottom part sofar and put a thick ass coat. It looked perfect, then I went back outside a couple hours later and noticed a bunch of dime size dimples everywhere where the epoxy like shrunk or something and left craters. Im not doing more than 4 coats so hopefully it will be alright, im just worried because in some spots you can barely still se the wood- but just barely.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, I read that other post...we'll just keep it in that post lol otherwise, nice work on the tank!


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Had to dig this one up..... I have had very little time since starting a new job and moving into a new house. My tank is fully epoxied and ready to go, The glass just needs siliconed in. I will post some pics soon. I just wanted to let you know my plans for the tank. In the house I just bought im too scared of the floors not holding the weight. My front porch is a 15ft by 6ft slab of concrete. I plan on boxing the front porch onto the house with walls/insulation ect. And set the tank up there pointing into my livingroom where I will cut out a hole in the livingroom wall - so It will look like a huge 8 foot tank built into the wall. But the tank will actually sit behind the opening which I will frame off with wood. I will have to run heat out there but other than that what does anyone think about this working or not? comments-suggestions?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Why dont u guys assemble it...get everything ready/unassemble it/lay all inside pieces flat/coat it/re-assemble it/then use silicone to seal inside....this is my plans...i really like your 1 piece plywood front and 2x4 framework those are both in my plans 2 nice work!







! I cant wait to start mine.


----------

